
Cost of living adjusted salaries are terrible for remote employees - joncalhoun
http://www.calhoun.io/cost-of-living-adjusted-salaries-are-terrible-for-remote-employees/
======
PaulHoule
As an employee you've got to think about value based pricing.

~~~
joncalhoun
I think this holds true on both fronts - both employees and employers are (or
should be) thinking about value vs cost of employees.

------
joncalhoun
Sorry for this kinda being a repost - the last post has the wrong URL and I
couldn't edit or delete it.

